# Horror Art Thoughts



## Tinsel (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember at one time I did want to have an artist paint several custom paintings for me of themes including werewolves and vampires. That was back when I was reading a few of those Ravenloft titles, which at the time, I did enjoy and I wanted more.

I thought about ornamental furniture. The Queen Anne, or especially the Rococo works were very enriched with original carvings. I tried to make a few cabriole legs using a wood lathe machine. It was too difficult to do of course, yet my plan was to make a big thematic table and chair set.

These things are still a little bit interesting, however I'm not sure if I feel the same way about it. I was wondering why I was not trained from early childhood to become exceptionally good at something and to be able to make a living that way, and yet reach above the concept of forced labor.

Anyway I was extremely jealous of the historical past. Never mind that having been the stupidest idea in the world, it is not relevant because at the time it was something that I was comforted by, having been forced to try to survive the school system and also being tortured with no destiny in life for so many years.

Now I accept the fact that it is good to have no destiny in life. I have come to terms since all things are provided for and I have yet to discover ways to get rid of things before they become too much. The next thing I know, in a few years from now I'm sure, I could have these artistic pieces forced upon me! They could become my death.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 22, 2011)

Haunted paintings from obscure antique shops can be dangerous. Mirrors. Go ask Alice. Better to have Frank Frazetta on the wall. I really like his Dracula/Wolfman cover. I'm too lathey for woodwork...


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 23, 2011)

As if there are any "obscure antique shops" around here! I'm forced to agree that they might be dangerous, certainly they could attract both evil or benevolent spirits.

The only way to go about it is to start over and make these rare items, although you would sure have to have some kind of support in order to venture into that kind of a project.

It is almost like one of the last things that I would do unless I knew that I was going to live forever or something like that. Than I might go for it.

Or maybe JD will build something antique looking. Whoever it was that builded the Tabernacle and the Ark of the Covenant was apparently given the knowledge of how to do so by the LORD of Israel. If this Dagon character would help us, than it probably wouldn't be for just tabernacles.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 23, 2011)

*Tinsel*, are you planning to decorate your entire home or just a room with a "gothic museum" motif?


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 24, 2011)

There isn't a lot of antiques available, although there are a couple of stores, but I noticed that the really interesting items are located somewhere in America, and they are expensive. That is as far as I looked.

There really is some decorating to do here, but more in the line of painting and flooring, as well as supplementing. In all honesty my desire to have opulent surroundings such as some theme (Gothic or Victorian), or even anything expensive out of what is available, is no longer an option. My mind just closed, it caved in, but even today the thought entered that I should start painting a couple of walls and go with a nice color. I was not thinking of moldings or pilasters, or wall niches, or wall paneling with the dado rail, thick solid wood stair railings, decorative ceilings. There is a bit of that stuff here now, but nothing is actually possible. I would end up making something to my disadvantage because I know better already.


----------

